# Has anyone kept a list of Top Wyndham resorts to stay in?



## Myxdvz (May 26, 2013)

I know most people plan their vacation around where they want to go and then find a resort near it.

Just curious if there's a bucket list or list of resorts in the system that people have in their wish list to tackle/reserve.


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2013)

TUG has a ratings system, [TUG Resort Databases] but you have to be a paid TUG member to access that area.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 26, 2013)

Thanks, DeniseM.

When I saw this thread, my thoughts were, "Dang, there are 140+ resorts all over the USA". Plus OP is in Chicago - only 1 or 2 resorts within a 3-4 hour driving range. Where is OP looking to vacation?

As I have a few points rofl and have been to only a few resorts, I would NOT even attempt to recommend to OP my bucket list of resorts to her. Reading the reviews and determining the family's vacationing goals is a very individual family function.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 26, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Thanks, DeniseM.
> 
> When I saw this thread, my thoughts were, "Dang, there are 140+ resorts all over the USA". Plus OP is in Chicago - only 1 or 2 resorts within a 3-4 hour driving range. Where is OP looking to vacation?
> 
> As I have a few points rofl and have been to only a few resorts, I would NOT even attempt to recommend to OP my bucket list of resorts to her. Reading the reviews and determining the family's vacationing goals is a very individual family function.



Thanks DeniseM and Linda. I did see the Top 10 Wyndham Resorts from TUG.  And yes, there are only a few Wyndham TS near us, so those will already be visited every year 

Here's my plan for our yearly 4 weeks:

- Winconsin Dells (these are normally 3-4 day trips)
- Disney using DVC or Bonnet Creek, combine with the South FL beaches
- 1 or 2 weeks where we fly somewhere or drive and explore other locations.  I've already earmarked, Branson, TN, Myrtle Beach


So, I am curious how to prioritize the 3rd bullet.  My kids are too small for HI right now, maybe in 4 years.


----------



## ronparise (May 26, 2013)

The best Wyndham resort in San Francisco is Canterbury. The best in The Washington DC area is either Old Town or National Harbor. The Best in New Orleans is either La Belle Maison or Avenue Plaza. There are several choices in Orlando, several in the Florida Pan Handle several in South Florida. The best in Daytona is BeachWalk. The best in SanAntonio is either La Casada or Riverside Suites. The best in Las Vegas is Grand Desert

It seems to me that the first order of business is to decide where they want to vacation...Then if there are choices decide whats best for them in that area. But to, for example, compare La Casada to National Harbor, to Grand Desert to Bonnet Creek  to La Belle Maison is a fools game. The resorts and the individual suites are tough to distinguish, one from the other...Its the destination city that makes all the difference


----------



## Rent_Share (May 26, 2013)

http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?TOP10=true&ResortName=Wyndham

By ranking the top 10 Wyndham Resorts

You need to be a member to access


----------



## JimMIA (May 26, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> - 1 or 2 weeks where we fly somewhere or drive and explore other locations.  I've already earmarked, Branson, TN, Myrtle Beach
> 
> So, I am curious how to prioritize the 3rd bullet.  My kids are too small for HI right now, maybe in 4 years.


A lot depends on the kids' ages, but just looking for something different from Chicago, the Dells, Disney, Branson, and beaches, I came up with the following suggestions:

A San Francisco Bay trip, including Canterbury, inside-the-park lodging at Yosemite, and possibly either Tahoe or Wine Country (Worldmark Windsor, if you can get it -- I have seen availability there).
A desert trip to Flagstaff/Sonoma, hitting the Grand Canyon and other sites within day-trip range (there are several).
A mountain trip -- Steamboat or Smokys.
The obligatory Washington DC trip (Old Town Alexandria or National Harbor, with Old Town being the clear favorite)
My suggestions are not in any resort-ranking order.  I agree with Ron about figuring out where you want to go and then worry about resort.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 26, 2013)

Tennessee Smoky Mountains (not the resort, just the area - haven't stayed at the resort yet) is one of my family's FAVORITE places to go.  There is so much to do, and it is so varied.  There are shows, museums, aquariums, theme parks and water parks.  There are also crystal caverns, nature trails, tubing, horseback riding, ziplining, and a huge array of more "nature" oriented activities.  I have been there 4 times thus far and have barely scratched the surface of the activities there.

The Myrtle Beach area is great if you like beaches.  

We have a great time in the Pocono Mountains for a low-key vacation.  We don't ski, but we enjoy checking out the falls in the area and love having a campfire each night.  Very relaxing for us, but not sure I'd be happy to fly there - it is a short drive for me, so it is a perfect place to relax.

Williamsburg is another place we really enjoy because there is such a variety of activites.  Also, the Kingsgate resort has an awesome game room for the kids (there's a daily fee per unit whether you use it or not) with all kinds of different games, a movie theater, and a great pool.

You are experiencing one of my favorite parts of Wyndham ownership - figuring out where to go next!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 27, 2013)

> rparise said:
> The best Wyndham resort in San Francisco is Canterbury. The best in The Washington DC area is either Old Town or National Harbor. The Best in New Orleans is either La Belle Maison or Avenue Plaza. There are several choices in Orlando, several in the Florida Pan Handle several in South Florida. The best in Daytona is BeachWalk. The best in SanAntonio is either La Casada or Riverside Suites. The best in Las Vegas is Grand Desert



Correction... Wyndham Ocean Walk is the one in Daytona Beach. One word, not a big deal. My wife and I stayed there over Labor Day weekend, and the weekend before Valentines Day, a great place to stay! Plenty of restaurants/bars/wings next door, and across A1A, at OceanWalk Shoppes.

TS


----------



## csxjohn (May 27, 2013)

*Not Me*



Myxdvz said:


> I know most people plan their vacation around where they want to go and then find a resort near it.
> 
> ....



I'm glad you said most people.

I use a small trading company, DAE, and I do it the other way around.  I find an exchange that sounds interesting, take it, then look for things to do in the area.

I have been to so many place and had such wonderful experiences that I otherwise would not have had if not for he availability of the exchange.

Some of the places I found this way, there are others.

San Clemente CA

DuBois PA (my daughter and her husband ended up buying here)

French Lick IN

Eureka Springs AR

Horseshoe Bend AR

Blowing Rock NC

Daytona Beach FL  (I ended up buying a unit in Daytona Beach Shores)

Newport OR

Branson MO

I don't think I would have gone to any of these other than Daytona without seeing the availability in DAE.

I would have missed out on so much and it has now become our lifestyle to seek out new places we would not have given a second thought to years ago.


----------



## ronparise (May 27, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Correction... Wyndham Ocean Walk is the one in Daytona Beach. One word, not a big deal. My wife and I stayed there over Labor Day weekend, and the weekend before Valentines Day, a great place to stay! Plenty of restaurants/bars/wings next door, and across A1A, at OceanWalk Shoppes.
> 
> TS



Thanks for the correction...I get the  "walks" mixed up. 

But back to the OPS question...Riverside Suites in SanAntonio is on my short list. I own a 2 bedroom 2 story penthouse unit there with a private balcony with a private hottub, overlooking River Walk.  I also want to visit Avenue Plaza in New Orleans at Halloween to tour the haunted house on the property


----------



## JimMIA (May 27, 2013)

lhumes7 said:


> ... ziplining


For anyone going to the Gatlingburg/Sevierville area and wanting to try ziplining, one word: *Wahoo!*

Wahoo ziplining is in Sevierville and it is supposedly the largest ziplining facility in the U.S.  Six LONG lines, most of them across small valleys, from tree to tree.  Your tour takes you on all six. 

By the last run, you'll be hanging upside down with your arms dangling.  Best $28-30 you'll spend in the Smokys!


----------



## capital city (May 27, 2013)

JimMIA said:


> For anyone going to the Gatlingburg/Sevierville area and wanting to try ziplining, one word: *Wahoo!*
> 
> Wahoo ziplining is in Sevierville and it is supposedly the largest ziplining facility in the U.S.  Six LONG lines, most of them across small valleys, from tree to tree.  Your tour takes you on all six.
> 
> By the last run, you'll be hanging upside down with your arms dangling.  Best $28-30 you'll spend in the Smokys!



Yeah, great time and price. I'm not scared of much but my heart rate was up pretty high before that first line. Was hanging upside down in no time. And its kid friendly they can take most any age where others wont.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 27, 2013)

JimMIA said:


> For anyone going to the Gatlingburg/Sevierville area and wanting to try ziplining, one word: *Wahoo!*
> 
> Wahoo ziplining is in Sevierville and it is supposedly the largest ziplining facility in the U.S.  Six LONG lines, most of them across small valleys, from tree to tree.  Your tour takes you on all six.
> 
> By the last run, you'll be hanging upside down with your arms dangling.  Best $28-30 you'll spend in the Smokys!



Thanks!! The last 2 times I was there, I was pregnant, so that is one of the many things I have not yet done but want to do!  Going this summer, and now know where to go for that!!


----------



## chriskre (May 27, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> I know most people plan their vacation around where they want to go and then find a resort near it.
> 
> Just curious if there's a bucket list or list of resorts in the system that people have in their wish list to tackle/reserve.



The few that I've visited so far and really enjoyed were:

Bonnet Creek take a Presidential suite not the regular units.
Ask for building 6.

Wyndham Sedona, amazing area.

Wyndham Flagstaff in one of the 2 bedroom deluxe loft units.

Riverside Suites in San Antonio, great location.

and Ocean Palms during the boat parade.

Will probably be adding Royal Vista after my stay next month.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 27, 2013)

Love all the responses!!! Keep it coming!  I am making lots of notes.



JimMIA said:


> For anyone going to the Gatlingburg/Sevierville area and wanting to try ziplining, one word: *Wahoo!*
> 
> Wahoo ziplining is in Sevierville and it is supposedly the largest ziplining facility in the U.S.  Six LONG lines, most of them across small valleys, from tree to tree.  Your tour takes you on all six.
> 
> By the last run, you'll be hanging upside down with your arms dangling.  Best $28-30 you'll spend in the Smokys!



Very interesting!  I am waiting for the time that my kids are old enough to do these acitivities with me  -- this is why I still keep an adult trip from time to time.  I will definitely be trying this!



csxjohn said:


> I have been to so many place and had such wonderful experiences that I otherwise would not have had if not for he availability of the exchange.



I have been to a lot of places - mostly just me, or me and the hubby.  I normally visit places I want to go to by myself and do all the things I want, before I bring my whole family -- Hawaii being a good example.

I am looking forward to going to the places we want to go to -- and using Wyndham resorts to stay in... But I am also looking forward to just picking a resort and winging it.  I'm sure we'll have both kind of stays.


----------

